# Gas trolling motor



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all, was wondering if any of you know where to buy a decent petrol trolling motor or 2hp or smaller outboard motor in NSW or online where they would deliver to Sydney. I seen plenty in america but cant seem to find any here specially for gas powered trolling motors which they sell in the states but dont offer delivery here.
I will explain why i decided to go with one of the two incase people want to slam me or lecture me why electric is so much better.

Reasoning behind my choice is weight as they generally are between 6-10kg opposed to x ammount for electric + battery which can be 30kg+ depending on battery size, as well as price, run time and convenience. 
Mounting a battery on and off, having to drag the extra weight around and charge battery after every use would be a great hassle for me. 
I dont mind the noise of a petrol motor and it would only be used to get me to and from far away spots + i could paddle when i dont want to scare fish away.

The pro of extended or virtually endless run time would also be great as its easy to take a can of extra petrol along if you think you will need it. 
Besides that Weight and space is my main issue as i have a 2.5 person kayak 32kg roughly, rated for just a lil over 200kg i beleive so with 2 adults plus 30kg+ for electric motor and battery aswell as food, drinks and gear would be pushing it. So for the reasons above i believe a petrol motor would be the better choice for me with only con being noise which i dont mind.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yammy makes a 2.5hp four stroke that should suit the bill:

http://www.yamaha-motor.com.au/products ... le/11-f25a

It should be available for order if not in stock at any yamaha dealer. I've seen Steve Starling plug them for use on canoes, I can't see why they wouldn't work on a yak. I'd be interested to see how it goes. The usual safety advice also applies - don't use it to go further afield than you can paddle back should it shit itself. At the very least, make sure you have a way of communicating (mobile/VHF/plb/epirb). Get used to how it handles in calm, protected waters before trying anything else. This might all sound a bit patronising but we've seen some bad results from powered kayaks. With that said though, I think the reasoning behind choosing a petrol motor is solid.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

pokerfien said:


> Hi all, was wondering if any of you know where to buy a decent petrol trolling motor or 2hp or smaller outboard motor in NSW or online where they would deliver to Sydney. I seen plenty in america but cant seem to find any here specially for gas powered trolling motors which they sell in the states but dont offer delivery here.
> I will explain why i decided to go with one of the two incase people want to slam me or lecture me why electric is so much better.


Mate a search through Rigged Kayaks or the DIY Forum will show you a couple of kayaks/canoes rigged with small petrol outboards.

See if they still make 'Seagull' which were a tiny simple pommie outboard brand, very light weight and would be ideal on a yak.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

I think the Yamaha 2hp 2 stroke would be one of the best options, You will need to have the thing mounted close enough to be able to start, stop and shift gears. The four strokes are a little heavy at 17kgs V the 2 strokes 10kgs


----------



## pokerfien (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, i ended up purchasing a used motor with 14 hours run time on it. Its a Mariner 2.5hp 2 stroke. Inside of engine is immaculate has been extremely well taken care of looks new, outside has usual scratches or normal wear but over all was really good. He apparently washed motor after every use, dried it and sprayed it with WD40 to keep it coated so salt would not ruin it and just to keep it in a good condition, seemed to work good as its in great condition starts first time and you dont even touch the choke. so im very happy with it, its 1999 so i didnt know whether to believe it had only 14 hours runt time but condition as i explained is exellent and seems to run great too also i got a really really good deal so im stoked.

The other question i had was now that i have a 2.5hp outboard would i need to register it in nsw as i dont know the speed of it. If any one knows would love to know.


----------

